# Sytem I'm working on for F150 Lightning..



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I've been helping a friend of mine out over the summer on his Lightning. 
System composed of...

Pioneer head unit
2 sets of 6.5 Polk components 
4 10" Polk subs 
Memphis 5 channel amp
1/0 wiring
2 Kinetik batteries
Custom fabbed door pods, battery trays, and amp rack.

The sub choices were limited due to budget and space. All factory power and grounds will be upgraded to 1/0 wire and a high ouput alternator is planned over the winter. All power and signal wires have been kept seperated. The cab floor, rear cab wall, and doors have been fully sound deadend. We are very close to finishing so heres some pics for now.

Sub enclosure. 3/4" mdf used with 3 internal braces. This built by my friend










Amp rack. Used 3/4x3/4x1/8" angle and some flatbar for mounting it to the back wall of the cab.


















Amp and box installed.


















Head unit and sub controller installed. This was not an easy fit lots of "trimming" was required. Looks almost factory now though.


















Doors lined and ready for panels. The system used requires a foam layer after the mat.


















*This is where I really earned my keep. First set of door pods I've done. Learned alot on these.*I started by laying down a couple of layers of woven glass cloth for a base. Then layed flatbar with bolts welded on into the base. I just used a little bondo to hold the bars in place. These will be used to bolt the pod to the door. After that I masked off door for 2 part foam. Built a "frame" around the area to be foam filled.Once everything was ready I mixed the foam and poured it in. The next four pics were taken inside of 5 minutes. This stuff works fast.









60 seconds after mixing foam








2 mins.








5 mins.









After foam hardend I trimmed it with a saw blade then sanded it to roughly the shape needed with a cheese grater and 36 grit.










Next I layed a layer of woven glass over the pod. Trimmed it to desired shape then test fit on vehicle.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Once fitment was good I applied filler and finalized the shape, primed, sanded, primed again, then painted. We used a textured low gloss balck which turned out nice.


























Bolted onto the door panels.


















Thats it for now. I'm working on the battery trays and it still need some more wiring. I'll post more as I make progress.

Enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

looks really good holmes


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks. I'll be doing some more work on it this weekend. I should post some pics Sunday night.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

The components are installed now and I'm working on the battery box for under the bed.

doors

















Battery box.










Should be able to make some more progress next weekend.


----------



## nofearblackstar (May 5, 2009)

man those doors really look good


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks. I tried to make them flow with the lines of the door panel and interior. They took a lot of hours but I feel they blend well for just being bolted on.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

where do you get that foam?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I bought it from a local fiberglass supply store. It's 2 part polyurethane foam. I't's pricey but works great. It's way better than Great Stuff, expands more in less time and cures solid all the way through since it's a chemical reaction. One door only required about 8 oz of part A and 8 oz part B. They sell it in quart sets or gallon sets. Just don't mix it until your ready to use it, it will start expanding in 30-60 seconds.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

turned out nice


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 4 2009, 07:37 PM~15266080
> *I bought it from a local fiberglass supply store. It's 2 part polyurethane foam. I't's pricey but works great. It's way better than Great Stuff, expands more in less time and cures solid all the way through since it's a chemical reaction. One door only required about 8 oz of part A and 8 oz part B. They sell it in quart sets or gallon sets. Just don't mix it until your ready to use it, it will start expanding in 30-60 seconds.
> *


YALL SHOULDA ROUNTERED THAT POD OUT FOR A CLEANER FLUSH LOOK.


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

very nice the box looks good and with the space available good choice to go with 4 8s rather then most who would go with 1 12 looks very clean keep us posted


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Oct 5 2009, 08:45 AM~15270006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are actually 10". They still have the proper air space though. It's a very tight fit though.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 5 2009, 10:15 PM~15277506
> *Thanks
> Routered? I didn't want to make the edges any thinner because they would be fairly weak and didn't want to risk any damage to the corners. I tried talking him into blending them into the bottom of the door then getting the door covered in leather or something but this is what he wanted.
> They are actually 10". They still have the proper air space though. It's a very tight fit though.
> *


WOW YOU CORRECT A "N", I MEAN YOU GOT IT RIGHT, SPELLING COP


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I just wasn't sure if thats what you meant. I'm not a spelling freak.


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

Those door pods look badass.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks. This is the first set of doors I've done so, I'm happy they turned out as good as they did.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Well I finaly finished this thing. Man I have to say I'm very impressed with the Memphis amp. Powers the system very nicely. Overall very pleased with all the gear. Here are some more pics of misc stuff I snapped pics of as we wired it up.

Battery box smoothed and ready for prime, undercoat, and paint.


























These are the side post adaptors I made out of some aluminum angle. Plasti-Dipped them for corrosion resistance and safety against arcing.










Also Plasti-Dipped all the crimped lugs. Then heat shrink and finaly the rubber boot the lugs came with


























Had to modify the front battery tray to hold the Kinetik. Went with a nylon strap for simplisty. Also mounted the fuse holder to the factory battery tray.


















Rear battery installed (never mind the flat bar hold down it's being replaced) on frame rail, all the wires ran and fuse holders mounted.


























Front battery installed. All factory wires were upgraded. Man this thing took me a whole day to wire. I thought it turned out nice for the amount of wires there is.


































I'm looking into adding a higher output alternator over the winter but it does real good now with just the pair of Kinetiks. 

The Polk stuff sounds real clean. The Memphis 5 channel is a great choice for those with limited space. I'm not a fan of touch screen shit so I'm not loving the head unit but it does work well. I'll see how it sounds after some more break in time.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good man. I like the battery side posts you made, they look clean. And Memphis is always a big thumbs up! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Very nice work my man.


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

VERY nice work!!! How's it sound?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

THAT IS SOME SUPER NICE WORK. WAS THERE ANYWAY TO MAKE A MOUNTING PLATE SO YOU DID NOT HAVE THE STRAP. NOT TRYING TO CRISTIZE, AND TRUST ME YOU JUST GOT JACKED FOR PLANS...HAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Oct 29 2009, 10:43 AM~15502756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you mean the front battery, yes I could have done something more creative. To be honest my buddy was getting impatient since we've been working on this in our spare time for months and he wanted to enjoy it before he puts it away for winter.

I post pics for them to be used to inspire others, jack away. I always strive for clean work, thats why I take forever to get anything done.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 29 2009, 02:25 PM~15504556
> *I post pics for them to be used to inspire others, jack away. I always strive for clean work, thats why I take forever to get anything done.
> *


NO LIE, THAT IS A NICE LOOKING BATTERY HOLDER. I LIKE THE SIDE HOLDER FOR THE FUSE.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

There is a lot of time in that battery holder. Just need to rework the hold down (up) bar and it will look much cleaner.

I think the time was worth it in the end. The funny thing is my buddy was just going to put some plain jane kick panels in it originally. That is why I stopped messing with car audio for a while. I always get carried away with it.


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

It looks good. I really like the way the door pannels turned out.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AON-_@Oct 30 2009, 01:06 PM~15514607
> *It looks good.  I really like the way the door pannels turned out.
> *


They were a good learning experience. I'm looking foreward to doing my doors now. Glad you like them.


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Very clean looks nice. Never glassed anything using foam. It cam out clean. On my truck (05 avalanche) me and my buddy made some door pods also. We made a wood frame with the shape got some 6" componets (jl) made a template and angled them off of the frame of the shape used some pieces of wood and glued them in place at the angle we wanted then streched grill cloth over it and glassed that up. we also did double set.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I've tried the poly fleece stretched over wood on another project and I just didn't like how it turned out. The foam allows you to shape it to whatever you want quickly. After a while all the car audio stuff has started to look alike because most glassed stuff uses the streched cloth method.


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Cool. I hear ya on how streching the grill clot over wood starts too look the same, but then again if you do it yourself some crazy ideas can come out looking sick. I been doing alot of work on my truck myself with the help of my friend. I just cant get enough of it lol. I'll post some pics up...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Well my buddy has been abusing this for several weeks now with no complaints. The batteries appear to be working very well. He has no dimming headlight issues or blinking gauges. These amps kick ass. Even at 1 ohm on the sub channel there has been no overheating.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: sweet man. love it. wanna build pods for the lincoln


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 18 2009, 12:36 PM~15702729
> *:thumbsup:  sweet  man. love it. wanna build pods for the lincoln
> *




You asking me to build them or just stating you want to build some?


----------



## lowandslow1956 (Nov 9, 2009)

seriously nice work


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

AS ALWAYS GREAT WORK ON EVERYTHING YOU DO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 18 2009, 01:33 PM~15703962
> 
> 
> You asking me to build them or just stating you want to build some?
> [/b]


sorry, just stating i wanna build some. :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowandslow1956+Nov 18 2009, 03:09 PM~15704273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just making sure. Well now you've got some pics for referance.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

What I lack in talent I make up for with determination. I push myself to do the best possible job no matter what it is. Thanks.

IT SHOW'S ! IF I EVER NEEDED WORK I KNOW ID HIT YOU UP ( NO ****)


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

nice!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

looks great great craftmanship


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 25 2009, 08:42 AM~15776005
> *nice!
> *


I thought you would like it.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Well this is not an update I'm pleased to post but here it is. Truck was destroyed. Somehow my friend survived with a broken arm and lots of bumps and bruises. I was able to salvage all the audio gear from the truck at least.




























I was also able to remove the door pods and they were unharmed by the accident so if anybody wants them they are for sale. I don't know what other years and models they fit so thats up to the buyer to sort out. I can get the year of his truck if anybody is interested.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 23 2010, 09:48 PM~17870009
> *Well this is not an update I'm pleased to post but here it is. Truck was destroyed. Somehow my friend survived with a broken arm and lots of bumps and bruises. I was able to salvage all the audio gear from the truck at least.
> 
> 
> ...


what equipment? HU, speakers etc? Always looking for a deal bro.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DAMN HE MUST FEEL ASLEEP, OR SOMETHING ELSE, LOOKS LIKE A NASTY ROLL OVER


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

Looks like your battery rack was solid considering its still holding the battery lol.

That still sucks after all the work you put into it, iv been there before.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Jun 24 2010, 10:10 AM~17875557
> *Looks like your battery rack was solid considering its still holding the battery lol.
> 
> That still sucks after all the work you put into it, iv been there before.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: 

Either that or walking outside and finding it all jacked.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 23 2010, 06:48 PM~17870009
> *Well this is not an update I'm pleased to post but here it is. Truck was destroyed. Somehow my friend survived with a broken arm and lots of bumps and bruises. I was able to salvage all the audio gear from the truck at least.
> 
> 
> ...



are the wires, fusebox, rca's for sale?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Jun 23 2010, 09:03 PM~17870158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to use all that stuff myself.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

eh, a lil bondo and sum fiberglass and it will look like new :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 4 2009, 02:03 PM~15264549
> *Thanks. I tried to make them flow with the lines of the door panel and interior. They took a lot of hours but I feel they blend well for just being bolted on.
> *


whats up bro i have the same amp and i wanted to know what was the wattage u used for the subs im looking to do 2 10s in my monte...pm me thanks


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

This shit makes my heart hurt seeing this thread again


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

damn the front end remind me of mine, that truck got smashed :0


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montekels87+Nov 12 2010, 12:32 AM~19048235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------

